
Key lessons from How to Win Friends and Influence People - micaeloliveira
https://medium.com/@amplemarket/sales-books-summaries-key-lessons-from-how-to-win-friends-and-influence-people-55c215ad0a9a#.a3t6ieg7s
======
saimiam
The article says that the key to negotiating is to get to "Yes" using the
Socratic method. Speaking for myself, I say "Yes, but.." far more often than
just "Yes."

<conjecture> The problem with a "Yes." is that it leads to a moment of
gloating for the other party where they savor the "Yes" response from me.
</conjecture>

